# WHEW! Hot ABTS!



## mavrick813 (Jul 29, 2008)

No Q-View. Sorry

But I made some ABTs today. AVG pepper size was 2 1/2" - 3" 

I made a filling out of 2 packs of Philadelphia cream cheese, one small container of Sour cream, and some French's Fried Onion's. Then wrapped them in Hiskory smoked Slab bacon. 

Smoked them for about 45 minutes at 275*. 

And Boy were they HOT!. I seeded them and everything and MY GAWD. I love hot things. I normally eat the Jalepeno's from my garden washed in a bowl like normal people eat popcorn. 

But these things were unbelievable. 3 Glasses of milk later and a piece of bread and I was still toasty. 

Anyone else noticing the added Heat form Store baught Jalepenos? 

Maybe theirs something I can do to Cool them down a bit before they hit the smoke. 

Mike


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 29, 2008)

There are some veins that run along the sidewall that contain heat.  Must be removed to reduce heat factor.  We've all been there.


----------



## ron50 (Jul 29, 2008)

Agree with Ken. I usually figure 2 hours and my peppers are usually smaller.

There is also a wide variation in heat. I'v had mild and extremely hot ones in the same batch from the market. You never know.


----------



## babyback (Jul 29, 2008)

You never know what you are going to get at the supermarket.  I've had jalapenos that tasted more like bell pepper, and had jalapenos so hot I could barely eat them.  I do agree with the others; cooking them longer should kill a little more of the heat...


----------



## flash (Jul 29, 2008)

Agree, I do 45 minutes @325Âº on my gas grill. So probably not enough time. That or you're a Whuss.


----------



## mavrick813 (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok ok ok, I'm not a wuss. But I'll try more time. maybe I left the veins in or something. or the timing. I'll try more time the next go round. 

Mike


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 29, 2008)

The heat index of individual peppers can vary depending on the growing conditions of the plant.  Less moisture ='s hotter peppers.  I know from growing peppers that plants receiving less water or under drought conditions grew hotter peppers.  The peppers towards the end of the season were also hotter as the plant ages it loses it's ability to draw moisture throughout the plant. 

The down side is that you cannot tell on the store bought peppers the condition of the plant. Removing as much of the membrane and seeds will reduce the heat of the pepper.


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 29, 2008)

try soaking them in butter milk also


----------



## bertjo44 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh, poor baby ate something spicy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . Just kidding, I had the same thing a while back. Actually in the same batch. Ate 2 just fine, 2 were hotter n ****. I assumed I just didn't get them scraped out good enough and there is some diff in peppers.


----------



## meat-man (Jul 29, 2008)

brother that sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to me hotter  the better


----------



## bhille42 (Jul 29, 2008)

I had made them several times and they were extremely mild.  I then made them for a get together  and hyped them up pretty good. I smoked them the same as I had always done and they were like lava in your mouth!  The crowd was not impressed


----------



## morkdach (Jul 29, 2008)

abt's are great i have several plants heat factor is different on all i smoke 200* 4 to 5 hrs filled with whatever and wrapped in bacon some hot some not.


----------

